# Etec 40 2016 prop help



## Chuck Thompson (Jul 4, 2020)

Looking for some help for my Vexus 181 bass boat . Put a 40 etec on it so it’s a bit underpowered but it goes ok. Started with a 13.75x17 aluminum. 26.4 @ 5100 rpm. So purchased a 13.75 x15 stainless hits the 6000 limiter @25.5. So I reset the height to 3/8 above bottom of boat … was running about near inch high. So now it runs [email protected] 5200. I’d like to flaring the last few hundred rpm out of it and hopefully 1-2 mph . Boat full load with 2 guys boat states 1200# dry so 2000 with 2 guys and gear? 4 lithium batteries not lead or gel . Any ideas would be great. Live in PA so no prop shops in the area.


----------

